# Lawn tractor bone yard



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sling said:


> southeasternequipment.net $9.20 ?


I tryed that link the first time you posted it, that web address takes you to a place that sells & services floor scrubbers?


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I looked into that Southeastern.net and its floor scrubbers and the such. Tried same thing but .com and came back heavy equipment in Kentucy, or some such thing. 

Might have to go with the guy JPollman found on E-bay, he has a whole engine, which I dont think would be to hard to swap. I've done a few engine swaps in my life but they have been Chevy 350's and Pontiac 455's. No sure my cherry picker could handle a big 14 HP Briggs motor. 

Still have a bit of time before the grass starts growing again... I hope. The wife said if I dont get it fixed soon, she was going to buy me a push mower, I told her I would just fence in the yard and get a cow. Free lawn mower, and beef after a year or so. 

Thanks again for the help so far


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

google rocker arm 807557.....the 800 # doesn't work....but 248 349 9922 may be a working number I really don't know....good luck


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

can you have the old one welded ?


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't think I can have it welded. Honestly I'm not sure I have all the parts still. Ok Ill try googling the number again.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

My advice would be to talk to them, have them pull the part and discribe it to you to see if it sounds like the right one. Last thing you want is to order it and they send you the superceded one. Been there, done that.
Sears was famous for that. You order a part on the website, get all the way through the checkout only to be then told the part was out of stock or NLA.
Good luck, I know I'd be ticked if it was my machine.


----------

